

Defender of the Favicon - Playable Defender Clone in a Favicon - superchink
http://www.p01.org/releases/DHTML_contests/files/DEFENDER_of_the_favicon/

======
chris_l
The purest hack serves no other purpose but itself

------
t0pj
Utter glee.

Just make sure "Search for text when I start typing" is turned off within
Firefox.

~~~
qwph
Ah, so _that's_ where I'm going wrong... ;)

------
kenver
One of the most useless, awesome, and orginal bits of programming I've seen
for a long time. Perhaps a version that uses the status icons in the windows
task bar could be a next step!

------
redorb
perfect fit for your online resume

------
adrianwaj
Where do you start it?

------
bprater
Mmmm.... hacktastical.

------
ca98am79
awesome - thanks for posting

------
bkovitz
Godly.

